# Betta Calendar



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I made a betta calendar (Up to April) and I need _*clear*_ pics of bettas to make it. If you would like your betta to be on my calendar (Remember it has to be a clear pic) then just post it or have me dig through your albums. :thankyou:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Bump? Anybody? Please?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/user/Minions4Munchkins/library/Betta
if you really need some pics. Just let me know which (if any) you use.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It says: _"We're sorry, we cannot find the page you requested.
Please check the URL for correct spelling and capitalization.

We thank you for your patience. If you have any questions, please visit us at photobucket.com or contact your Photobucket team. We are here to help."_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

urgh -kicks photobucket-
http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/user/Minions4Munchkins/library/Bettas?

try that one


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I use this? http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/u...as/Skerries2_zpsf8638621.jpg.html?sort=3&o=28


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Feel free to use any of the photos in my albums if you like


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. Skyewillow, It won't work. :-(


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

what's not working?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You can use any that I posted on the Betta Models thread


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> what's not working?


I save it into my folder so when I saved it, it said file is invalid.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK, Mo.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

did you right click save? or download?

this should work:








right click and save from here


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. Bump!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

The joys of technology...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol Skye. 

You can use any of my boys you want to. Lots of pictures in my album!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I have some pretty wild photos in here if you like.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! Madmonahan, I will put a few of yours! LOL.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is my new pink guy.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The spots are full, for now.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## stangant (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a few to post up that you can use.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! I just need one more and I will open some more up next year! *Tears of joy*


----------



## Ravenclaw39 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's one you can use.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

If a lot of people let you, then you could pick your favorite and do them! I just got a new boy, and would prefer you to use him. But I don't have any pictures yet. But I will later!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. I like bryanacute's and Ravenclaw39's


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

img/ http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/Forum/images/smilies/spam.gif


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It won't show up


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How come it shows up on my laptop?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Well you can use my album if you want...I think I have one picture that's pretty good


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I just added alot of photos to my album.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL. I'm finished. Now I just need to figure out how to print this...


----------

